# Dornier Flying Boat



## Micdrow (Jan 6, 2008)

Article on the Dornier Flying Boat.

Enjoy


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 6, 2008)

View attachment 53019
I worked for the old Dornier company is now RUAG.This is the best site for the Do 24, Dornier Do-24 Homepage This baby was at the gate.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice photo. I know the web page, very nice one on the Do-24. Here are some of the pictures I took of one in 05 at the EAA.


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 6, 2008)

Some i took at work.
View attachment 53021


View attachment 53022


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 6, 2008)

Very cool AVRoe, did you help with this paint job. If so very cool.


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 6, 2008)

No, just a couple of blow ins the sticker from RUAG


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 6, 2008)

Still very cool to have been able to work with it.


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks. I would of liked a spin in her.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 6, 2008)

AVRoe said:


> Thanks. I would of liked a spin in her.



By any chance did you get any pictures of the inside of her. I never got to see the inside but heard it looked great.


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 6, 2008)

No i di`nt but i can ask some work mates if they have.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 6, 2008)

AVRoe said:


> No i di`nt but i can ask some work mates if they have.



Many thanks in advance. I would really like to see the inside of it.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2008)

Both of you


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the article Mic. 
Some pics of Do-24's in RAAF service.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Wildcat,

Very cool pictures, you may find this document interesting also.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 6, 2008)

Is this a help? last one is nice pic of bow turret


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 6, 2008)

Micdrow said:


> Hi Wildcat,
> 
> Very cool pictures, you may find this document interesting also.



Cheers. I always liked the look of the Do-24, being a relatively unfamiliar a/c in these parts, I reakon they would have raised a few eyebrows when flying in and out of New Guniea.


----------



## Graeme (Jan 6, 2008)

Australia had a tendency to convert its surplus flying-boats into recreational items.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen these before. Pretty neat!


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 7, 2008)

Micdrow said:


> By any chance did you get any pictures of the inside of her. I never got to see the inside but heard it looked great.



What a day!.First day back at work ~~~~~ A bit of luck the ATT is back.If you what any specific photos let me know.
View attachment 53130


View attachment 53131


View attachment 53132


View attachment 53133


View attachment 53134


View attachment 53136


View attachment 53137


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 7, 2008)

Very cool AVRoe and many thanks


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2008)

Amazing pictures, all. Micdrow, that doc is priceless!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 7, 2008)

Great pics AVRoe, thanks for sharing mate!


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 8, 2008)

Just trying to please


----------

